# G519 Replica Rerestore



## StoneWoods (Jul 27, 2016)

About a year ago I restored this and painted it the wrong color. So in preparation 4 the Iola military show I am going to repaint it again in a closer matching color.


----------



## StoneWoods (Jul 29, 2016)

Here it is


----------



## Stickley (Jul 30, 2016)

Wow ! That looks great ! I would love to see pics of the rear fender.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 2, 2016)

Diggin' your new seat!


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 6, 2016)

Stickley said:


> Wow ! That looks great ! I would love to see pics of the rear fender.



Here it is! The reason I chose 172 is because the license plate I got on my jc higgins is 170. The plate I made for my 34' Hawthorne is 171, and the g519 (following suit) is 172


----------



## Stickley (Aug 6, 2016)

That's cool ! I really like your bike


----------

